# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Dandelion root extract found to kill leukemia cells, prostate cancer cells and chemo-resistant

## donnay

*Dandelion root extract found to kill leukemia cells, prostate cancer cells and chemo-resistant melanoma*

May 17, 2016 
by: Isabelle Z.

They might not be welcome in your yard, but it turns out that dandelions have tremendous potential when it comes to helping people who are suffering from cancer.

Chemo-resistant melanoma is now the most common type of cancer affecting Americans aged 25 to 29. The only option doctors can presently offer these patients is surgery to remove the tumor and its surroundings, followed by immunotherapy, which does not usually work when the melanoma has metastasized.

However, all that looks set to change, thanks to a humble plant that many people pull out of their gardens and throw away. At the University of Windsor in Ontario, the Department of Chemistry and Biochemistry has shown that dandelion root extract can cause human melanoma cells to essentially kill themselves without leading to any type of toxicity. In fact, their initial study saw cancer cells disintegrating within 48 hours, while healthy cells remained unaffected. The study was led by Professor Siyaram Pandey, PhD.

*Concentrated dandelion root tea being used in clinical trials*

These promising results prompted the non-profit organization Mitacs to reach out to AOR Inc., a Calgary company that produces natural health products, in order to develop a dandelion tea powder that is significantly stronger than that found in health food stores. They accomplish this by milling dandelion root, creating an extract from it, and then freeze-drying it into a powder that patients dissolve into hot water and then drink.

AOR is producing 6,000 doses of this tea for a clinical trial that will take place at the Windsor Regional Cancer Centre, and will involve 30 patients with various types of cancer, including leukemia, who have not had success with conventional therapy.

Read more: http://www.naturalnews.com/054052_da..._medicine.html

----------


## angelatc

Repeat after me....lots of things kill cancer cells in a petri dish.

----------


## erowe1

Another allopathic remedy?

----------


## donnay

*The Efficacy of Dandelion Root Extract in Inducing Apoptosis in Drug-Resistant Human Melanoma Cells*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3018636/

*Cancer Cells Decompose After Several Weeks With The Use of This Herbal Tea*
http://dailyhealthpost.com/dandelion...-cancer-cells/

*Selective Induction of Apoptosis and Autophagy Through Treatment With Dandelion Root Extract in Human Pancreatic Cancer Cells*
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...c_Cancer_Cells

*This Plant Extract Forces Cancer Cells to Commit Suicide in 24 Hours!*
http://www.davidwolfe.com/extract-ca...ommit-suicide/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Another allopathic remedy?


The same people announced their own line of dandelion extract for sale- announced at the same press conference as claiming they had found it kills cancer cells.  Conflict of interest?  

http://windsorstar.com/news/dandelio...rket-it-formed




> Also at Thursdays event was the announcement of the creation of Windsor Botanical Theraputics Inc. to market the dandelion root extract.
> 
> The main purpose of any company such as this is to bring the research and technologies to the market, said CEO Dr. Joseph Elliott.
> 
> We are the next step in bringing Dr. Pandeys research to where patients can actually benefit.
> 
> There are many dandelion natural health products on the market currently *which cant claim the anti-cancer benefit.* Should the clinical trials reflect a benefit, the company would then be able to market on that basis, Elliott said.
> 
> We will begin with standard claims, then cancer claims, Elliott said.
> ...


To claim an anti- cancer benefit they have to prove it prevents/ cures cancer.

----------


## Working Poor

I think it is odd that the dandelion has been assaulted by poison manufacturers. It is nutritious, wine can be made with the flowers and now they are finding it kills cancer cells what does that tell you?

----------


## donnay

> I think it is odd that the dandelion has been assaulted by poison manufacturers. It is nutritious, wine can be made with the flowers and now they are finding it kills cancer cells what does that tell you?


A lot.




"Cause the only good weed is the weed that's dead."

----------


## oyarde

I do believe dandelions have promise .

----------


## pcosmar

> I think it is odd that the dandelion has been assaulted by poison manufacturers. It is nutritious, wine can be made with the flowers and now they are finding it kills cancer cells *what does that tell you?*



Some don't like beneficial weeds.
and it is a beneficial weed. (another of many)

----------


## FunkBuddha

I have a coworker who was always bitching about his hydrangea not blooming and that he was going to dig it up and throw it in the trash. I told him to give it to me instead and assured him that it would bloom after I planted it. He asked what I would do to "make it bloom" to which I replied that I would do absolutely nothing except water it from time to time. This went on for a few years and finally he told me that he was pruning it to the ground every year because he didn't like the way the limbs looked with no leaves in the winter. /sigh

All of that to say, he religiously plucked the dandelions out of his yard and put them in a trash bag for the city to pick up. I though it was ironic that he tortured the poor hydrangea and threatened to kill it because it wouldn't bloom yet here was this pretty little yellow flower that blooms all throughout spring and summer, is both nutritional and medicinal, requires no care whatsoever and he kills every one he sees. 

His hydrangea is blooming now that he quit pruning it to the ground, by the way... Imagine that.

----------


## opal

We used to have dandelions .. haven't seen any around here in ages.  I bet the neighbors that have "professional" lawn services had something to do with it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Dandelion root extract found to kill* leukemia cells,* prostate cancer* cells and chemo-resistant melanoma


  @JK/SEA needs this information.

----------


## donnay

> @JK/SEA needs this information.


BUMP

----------


## donnay

> We used to have dandelions .. haven't seen any around here in ages.  I bet the neighbors that have "professional" lawn services had something to do with it.


*Glyphosate testing in Portugal detects highest levels ever recorded in people with no professional exposure*

Friday, May 20, 2016 by: Julie Wilson

Worldwide, glyphosate contamination is rampant. Around 650,000 tons of the chemical, the primary ingredient in Monsanto's Roundup, were applied globally in 2011. Unsurprisingly, the widely used weed killer is in our water supplies, soil and conventionally grown crops. Now, thanks to independent testing, we're beginning to understand how glyphosate, a probable carcinogen, accumulates in people.

Testing conducted by the Portuguese No GMO Coalition and the Detox Project is the latest to discover the presence of glyphosate in human urine. However, their results are unique in that they detected substantially higher levels of the weed killer than any other tests performed in Europe in people with no professional exposure to glyphosate.

The urine of 26 Portuguese volunteers was tested; glyphosate was identified in 100 percent of the samples. Sadly, children had the highest amounts of the weed killer in their urine. This revelation follows on the heels of a report linking pesticide exposure to childhood cancers.

Scientists have long understood the vulnerability of children regarding pesticide exposure.

"Quickly growing bodies take in more of everything; they eat, breathe and drink more, pound for pound, than adults. As physiological systems undergo rapid changes from the womb through adolescence, interference from pesticides and industrial chemicals—even at very low levels—can derail the process in ways that lead to significant health harms," explains the Pesticide Action Network.

Read more:  http://www.naturalnews.com/054091_gl..._Portugal.html

----------


## JK/SEA

> @JK/SEA needs this information.


nah...prostate cancer is not a problem, but a stroke is...

stay tuned.

----------


## donnay

> nah...prostate cancer is not a problem, but a stroke is...
> 
> stay tuned.



I hope you are not serious?

----------


## Zippyjuan

More people die WITH prostate cancer than FROM it. It is a very slow growing, non- aggressive form of cancer. 

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/prostat...key-statistics




> About 180,890 new cases of prostate cancer
> About 26,120 deaths from prostate cancer


That says that 14% of people diagnosed with prostate cancer end up dying from it (less than one percent of all deaths). 




> Risk of prostate cancer
> 
> *About 1 man in 7 will be diagnosed with prostate cancer during his lifetime.*
> 
> Prostate cancer develops mainly in older men. About 6 cases in 10 are diagnosed in men aged 65 or older, and it is rare before age 40. The average age at the time of diagnosis is about 66.





> Prostate cancer can be a serious disease, *but most men diagnosed with prostate cancer do not die from it.* In fact, more than 2.9 million men in the United States who have been diagnosed with prostate cancer at some point are still alive today.


Meanwhile, more than five times as many die from strokes: 

http://www.strokecenter.org/patients...ke-statistics/




> Stroke is the third leading cause of death in the United States. More than 140,000 people die each year from stroke in the United States.
> Stroke is the leading cause of serious, long-term disability in the United States.
> Each year, approximately 795,000 people suffer a stroke. About 600,000 of these are first attacks, and 185,000 are recurrent attacks.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I hope you are not serious?



yep...doc wanted me on blood thinners. Told him no. I'm taking 325mg aspirin daily instead...so far so good.

----------


## donnay

> yep...doc wanted me on blood thinners. Told him no. I'm taking 325mg aspirin daily instead...so far so good.


Oh good Lord, i am so sorry to hear that JK.  I will keep you in my prayers.  Do some research on what aspirin can do long term.


*Top 10 Herbal Blood Thinners List*
http://naturalbloodthinners.org/herb...thinners-list/

----------


## JK/SEA

> Oh good Lord, i am so sorry to hear that JK.  I will keep you in my prayers.  Do some research on what aspirin can do long term.
> 
> 
> *Top 10 Herbal Blood Thinners List*
> http://naturalbloodthinners.org/herb...thinners-list/


well all i know is that aspirin is supposed to keep me from a stroke, so any 'down' side to aspirin is met with a 'meh'...

----------


## Zippyjuan

The risk of aspirin is slower clotting of the blood- which is how it helps prevent strokes. It was a problem for only 40 in ten thousand people taking aspirin daily. 

http://www.health.harvard.edu/heart-...n-safe-for-you




> Taking low-dose aspirin for “secondary prevention” is not controversial. Secondary prevention is for people who already have had a heart attack, certain kinds of strokes, or other diagnosed cardiovascular disease that puts them at high risk of additional problems.
> 
> “If somebody already has evidence of cardiovascular disease, there’s no question they should be on an aspirin unless they have some major bleeding issues or an allergy that prevents them from taking aspirin,” Dr. Bhatt says.
> 
> In a group of 10,000 such people, aspirin can* prevent 250 cardiovascular events, like heart attacks, strokes, and sudden death*. Meanwhile,* 40 cases of serious bleeding will occur. The ratio of risk to benefit is roughly six people helped for every one harmed*. That’s little consolation if you’re sent to the hospital with internal bleeding, but as a public health policy this risk equation is acceptable.
> 
> When aspirin is used to prevent cardiovascular disease, the scales tip more toward harm. For every 10,000 people taking low-dose aspirin, seven people will be helped—mostly by preventing heart attacks—to every four harmed. These numbers are averages, so the risk faced by an individual depends on his or her particular characteristics. The chance that aspirin will help rises with additional risk factors, like older age, being overweight, smoking, and having high cholesterol. The risk of bleeding also rises with age—but then so does the risk of heart attacks and strokes, and the potential benefit of taking aspirin.
> 
> A study in the June 6, 2012, Journal of the American Medical Association stoked the ongoing debate about low-dose aspirin for primary prevention. Researchers examined the health records of nearly 400,000 people in the Italian National Health Service. Twenty out of every 10,000 people experienced a major bleed—five times higher than the bleeding rate seen in previous clinical trials. Is this bad news for people taking aspirin?
> ...

----------


## donnay

> The risk of aspirin is slower clotting of the blood- which is how it helps prevent strokes. It was a problem for only 40 in ten thousand people taking aspirin daily. 
> 
> http://www.health.harvard.edu/heart-...n-safe-for-you



There is a risk of bleeding in the brain and stomach, so long term use can cause problems.




> A study in the Journal of the American Medical Association found that aspirin’s blood-thinning properties can increase the risk of stomach or brain bleeding by 55 percent.


http://www.menshealth.com/health/asp...r-heart-health




> But the downside to this anti-clotting benefit, is that aspirin can also cause serious harm, the best known of these being the small but important increased risk of stomach irritation and bleeding.
> 
> And, ironically, while daily aspirin can help prevent a clot-related (ischemic) stroke, it may actually increase the risk of a bleeding (hemorrhagic) stroke.
> 
> Although aspirin's risk-reduction benefits are different between men and women (and among women, it also depends on age), the risk of bleeding with daily aspirin is about the same in both sexes.


http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/243265.php




> *Safe, Natural Alternatives to Aspirin*
> 
> Depending on the reason you take aspirin, you can find safe alternatives. However, it’s vital that you first consult with your health care practitioner to be sure that none of the other medications you may be taking will interact in an adverse way with the all natural therapies.
> 
> *Anti-inflammatory Diet*
> 
> An anti-inflammatory diet is the one of the best ways to reduce unhealthy, painful inflammation in the body. When you follow a diet based on eating lots of fish, nuts, fruits, vegetables, beans, and healthy oils like olive and coconut oils you’ll not only reduce inflammation in the body, but this can also lead to a reduced risk of heart disease.
> 
> *Ginger*
> ...


http://draxe.com/an-aspirin-a-day-ca...arm-than-good/

----------


## Zippyjuan

As noted, the risks of such complications are small.  I know you only like to emphasize potential bad effects.  You ignored another part of your link: 




> In those studies, Professor Peter Rothwell of Oxford University in the UK, a world expert on aspirin, and colleagues, confirm that for people in middle age, a daily dose of aspirin can cut the risk of developing several cancers, with effects starting after only two to three years rather than the ten or so previously thought.
> 
> Moreover, they propose that treatment with daily aspirin may also prevent an existing, localized cancer from spreading to other parts of the body, which Rothwell says is just as important to know about, since that's when cancer becomes deadly.


It also notes: 



> Nevertheless, the balance of the pros and cons may alter in the light of their evidence, because *not only does low dose aspirin therapy appear to increase the pros, it may also reduce the cons*, in that the researchers found *the risk of internal bleeding reduced with time*.

----------


## donnay

> As noted, the risks of such complications are small.  I know you only like to emphasize potential bad effects.  You ignored another part of your link: 
> 
> 
> 
> It also notes:


I know you like to dismiss the side effects, altogether.  One-size does not fit all--each individual must pay attention to these things.  Aspirin is harsh on the stomach and intestines and people who have ulcers (or do not know they have ulcers) can run into some serious problems from long term use of aspirin.

Baby Aspirin Caused a Catastrophic Collapse
http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2016/...phic-collapse/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Everything has side effects- even air. The question is how common are such side effects and are they really worth worrying about.  One anecdotal report is not proof of a common side effect. How often does that occur?   They report only the one case. If the risk of something is one in a million and a product causes a 25% increase in that risk- the risk is now 1.25 in a million. It sounds like a lot- but is it?  The same link also reports: 




> Aspirin has also been found to have anti-cancer activity. One study of 60,000 women found that regular aspirin users were *21 percent less likely to develop melanoma* (Cancer, online Mar. 11, 2013). Men could benefit, too: The Physicians’ Health Study found that men who took aspirin three times a week were about* 25 percent less likely to be diagnosed with metastatic prostate cancer and 39 percent less likely to die from it*


If a person is at risk for bleeding, then yes, they probably should be careful about taking aspirin.  For most people, benefits far outweigh possible risks.  And in one of my previous links, the risk of bleeding decreases over time you are taking aspirin.

----------


## erowe1

> Safe, Natural Alternatives to Aspirin
> 
> Depending on the reason you take aspirin, you can find safe alternatives. However, it’s vital that you first consult with your health care practitioner to be sure that none of the other medications you may be taking will interact in an adverse way with the all natural therapies.
> 
> Anti-inflammatory Diet
> 
> Ginger
> 
> Turmeric
> ...


One thing that I notice all of these have in common is that they're allopathic.

----------


## donnay

> One thing that I notice all of these have in common is that they're allopathic.


Really then why do you suppose the allopathic doctors push the prescription blood thinners, more?

----------


## erowe1

> Really then why do you suppose the allopathic doctors push the prescription blood thinners, more?


Not all do. Dr. Axe, whose website you got that from, IS an allopathic doctor.

At any rate, it's a simple fact that all those remedies are allopathic, by definition.

----------


## donnay

> Not all do. Dr. Axe, whose website you got that from, IS an allopathic doctor.
> 
> At any rate, it's a simple fact that all those remedies are allopathic, by definition.





> *About Dr. Axe
> 
> Dr. Josh Axe, DNM, DC, CNS is a certified doctor of natural medicine, doctor of chiropractic and clinical nutritionist with a passion to help people get healthy by using food as medicine.  In 2008 he started Exodus Health Center, which grew to become one of the largest functional medicine clinics in the world.*


http://draxe.com/about-dr-josh-axe/

Those remedies are holistic, by the way.

----------


## erowe1

> http://draxe.com/about-dr-josh-axe/
> 
> Those remedies are holistic, by the way.


And notice what is not mentioned on that list: homeopathy. So, like I said, he's an allopathic doctor.

----------


## RJB

> One thing that I notice all of these have in common is that they're allopathic.


I just see good foods in that list.

----------


## donnay

> I just see good foods in that list.


How many hours of nutrition education do allopathic doctors have do you suppose?

----------


## erowe1

> How many hours of nutrition education do allopathic doctors have do you suppose?


Counting all the allopathic doctors with PhDs in nutrition?

What about Michael Gregor, the allopathic doctor from whose website, nutritionfacts.org, that video came? In fact, that whole website is dedicated to promoting allopathic medicine. It even has anti-homeopathy videos.

What about Dr. Axe? Again, according to his bio that you copied and pasted, he's an allopathic doctor.

On the other hand, how many hours of nutrition eduction do homeopathic doctors have?

Natural remedies and foods are all by definition allopathic, not homeopathic.

ETA: Here's what nutritionfacts.org says about homeopathy. It's useless.
http://nutritionfacts.org/video/is-h...-just-placebo/

----------


## donnay

*Dandelion*

Overview

While many people think of the dandelion (Taraxacum officinale) as a pesky weed, it is chock full of vitamins A, B, C, and D, as well as minerals, such as iron, potassium, and zinc. Dandelion leaves are used to add flavor to salads, sandwiches, and teas. The roots are used in some coffee substitutes, and the flowers are used to make wines.

In the past, dandelion roots and leaves were used to treat liver problems. Native Americans also boiled dandelion in water and took it to treat kidney disease, swelling, skin problems, heartburn, and upset stomach. In traditional Chinese medicine (TCM), dandelion has been used to treat stomach problems, appendicitis, and breast problems, such as inflammation or lack of milk flow. In Europe, dandelion was used in remedies for fever, boils, eye problems, diabetes, and diarrhea.

So far, there have not been any quality scientific studies on dandelion. Today, the roots are mainly used to stimulate the appetite, and for liver and gallbladder problems. Dandelion leaves are used as a diuretic to help the body get rid of too much fluid.

*Plant Description*

Hundreds of species of dandelion grow in the temperate regions of Europe, Asia, and North America. Dandelion is a hardy perennial that can grow to a height of nearly 12 inches. The plants have deeply-notched, toothy, spatula-like leaves that are shiny and hairless. Dandelion stems are capped by bright yellow flowers. The grooved leaves funnel rain to the root.

Dandelion flowers open with the sun in the morning and close in the evening or during gloomy weather. The dark brown roots are fleshy and brittle and are filled with a white milky substance that is bitter and slightly smelly.

*Parts Used*

Dandelion leaves act as a diuretic, increasing the amount of urine your body makes. The leaves are used to stimulate the appetite and help digestion. Dandelion flower has antioxidant properties. Dandelion may also help improve the immune system.

Herbalists use dandelion root to detoxify the liver and gallbladder, and dandelion leaves to help kidney function.
Medicinal Uses and Indications

Most scientific studies of dandelion have been in animals, not people. Traditionally, dandelion has been used as a diuretic, to increase the amount of urine and eliminate fluid in your body. It has been used for many conditions where a diuretic might help, such as liver problems and high blood pressure. However, there is no good research on using dandelion as a diuretic in people.

Fresh or dried dandelion herb is also used as a mild appetite stimulant, and to improve upset stomach. The root of the dandelion plant may act as a mild laxative and has been used to improve digestion. Preliminary research suggests that dandelion may help improve liver and gallbladder function. But this study was not well designed.

Preliminary animal studies suggest that dandelion may help normalize blood sugar levels and lower total cholesterol and triglycerides while raising HDL (good) cholesterol in diabetic mice. But not all the animal studies have found a positive effect on blood sugar. Researchers need to see if dandelion will work in people.

A few animal studies also suggest that dandelion might help fight inflammation.

*Available Forms*

You can find dandelion herbs and roots fresh or dried in a variety of forms, including tinctures, liquid extract, teas, tablets, and capsules. Dandelion can be found alone or combined with other dietary supplements.

Read more:  http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/dandelion

----------


## donnay

*Dandelion Tea for Liver Detox, Healthy Skin & Stomach*

Most homeowners don’t realize that the yellow weeds that pop up every spring, and must be kept at bay for months, are actually plants that have a number of powerful health benefits. In fact, humans have been using dandelions in food for much of recorded history.

Dandelion is used for the treatment of muscle aches, loss of appetite, upset stomach, intestinal gas, gallstones, joint pain, eczema and bruises. It also increases urine production and serves as a laxative to increase bowel movements.

Some people use dandelion to treat infection, especially viral infections and even cancer. It’s also used as a skin toner, blood tonic and digestive tonic.

Dandelion greens can be chopped up and used as a garnish or an addition to a sauce, or they can be eaten raw or cooked to minimize their somewhat bitter flavor. You can also use the dandelion root, stems and flowers to make a delicious and super-healthy tea. Either way, you reap the benefits of this unexpected nutritional plant.
Dandelion Tea Nutrition Facts

Dandelions are native to Eurasia and North America; the two species, T. officinale and T. erythrospermum, are found as weeds worldwide. The name dandelion comes from the French word dent-de-lion, meaning “lion’s tooth.” Dandelion plants are from the Asteraceae family and part of the Taraxacum species. They look like very small flowers that are collected together into a flower head, or floret.

Many Taraxacum species produce seeds asexually by apomixis, meaning the seeds can be produced without pollination. This is why dandelions are genetically identical to the parent plant.

The leaves of a dandelion flower are typically five to 25 centimeters long. The flower heads are a yellow to orange color; they open in the daytime and stay closed at night. When you break the stem of a dandelion, it exudes a white and milky liquid. When the flowerhead matures, it becomes a white ball that contains many seeds and fine hairs.

It’s safe (and healthy) to eat an entire dandelion. The stem or floret can be eaten raw, boiled or infused into tea. One cup of dandelion greens contains:

    25 calories
    42 milligrams of sodium
    218 milligrams of potassium
    5 grams of carbohydrates
    7 percent dietary fiber
    535 percent vitamin K
    111 percent vitamin A
    32 percent vitamin C
    5 percent vitamin B6
    10 percent calcium
    9 percent iron
    5 percent magnesium 

Read more:  http://draxe.com/dandelion-tea/

----------

